

Comcast buys Time Warner Cable for 45bn - elwell
http://www.wired.com/business/2014/02/comcasts-45bn-time-warner-buy-change-everything/

======
elwell
Get ready for even more outdated internet speeds, YouTube throttling, and
underhanded deals for bandwidth.

